# 1937-1939 Wards Hawthorne for sale



## Clicheman (Sep 12, 2012)

I am looking to sell my Wards Hawthorne bike.  I am hoping to get around $450 or best offer for it.  It is in very good shape with all the original equipment.  The tires are flat, but the horn and the headlight works.    I received some help from this forum to identify this bike but I am not able to keep it.  Let me know if anyone is interested.  Not sure if the picture uploaded.    

Bil


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 12, 2012)

I think your bike should get together with this bike http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32150-FS-1937-Hawthorne-Zep


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 14, 2012)

does anyone know if this a CWC built bike?


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 14, 2012)

fuzzyktu said:


> does anyone know if this a CWC built bike?




This bike is a 1939 Snyder built Hawthorne. I wrote a lengthy post on this bike when it first appeared on this site:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?31103-Wards-Hawthorne


----------



## ratina (Sep 14, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 14, 2012)

Sending pm...interested in making an offer if within striking distance.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 10, 2012)

I was happy to hear Bil had accepted my offer on this while I was on vacation.  
Thanks again for the excellent packaging job that got it here safely, Bil - here are a few more pics.


----------

